
Google's April Fools' Day joke - juwo
http://www.google.com/tisp/install.html
======
juwo
Actually, I think the concept underlying Tisp is a good idea. Not for ISP
which seems facile, but for a network alternative to WiFi/Telco and Cable.

I actually think it is futuristic. Those millions of miles of readily
available "cables" in every country with plumbing. Actually I am REALLY
EXCITED even though the idea flows with sh1t (yuck!).

Have people experimented with bots to crawl the sewers?

Just think of it. Suppose it turns out that the wireless router in my home,
and the local cell phone tower is irradiating my DNA and harming it. Then an
idea like this coupled with advances in nanotechnology will really take off.

You could even transport food through this pipeline! :D

\- Anil Philip

------
dpapathanasiou
TiSP is obviously a joke, but I thought Gmail Paper
(<http://mail.google.com/mail/help/paper/more.html),> also "announced" today,
is better, and more like the style of their prior April Fool jokes: it's
subtle enough to get some people thinking it _might_ be true.

